
Brains and Sex = Controversy - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2016/09/20/brains-sex-controversy/
======
empthought
"There is no female mind. The brain is not an organ of sex. Might as well
speak of a female liver." Charlotte Perkins Gilman (1860-1935)

